# USA Newbie TT Owner has a stupid question



## DFF-TT#1 (May 27, 2008)

Well, that got your attention !

Mk1 vs Mk2 ?? I'm confused. If I have a 2001 2 DR Roadster 225HP, which posting forum should I use...and why?

Confused in PA, USA.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome your TTR is a mk1 and you should post in that section


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

also your from usa so the stupid comments were expected :roll: :lol: :lol:

welcome


----------

